# An Album? By Me?!?!!



## pukedshark (Apr 24, 2013)

Das right. After 6 years of making crap without anything solid, I finally got something to show for it.
It aint much, only four songs, but hey, it's FREEEEEEEEE
Here is a preview: https://soundcloud.com/acrylia/album-preview-machinations
Full album will be released on my bandcamp on May 1st. I wouldn't bother going there before the time, as it appears blank.
http://www.acrylia.bandcamp.com
Hope yall enjoy it!
(I would add the album art below but FA is being a butt and says PNGs are invalid files)


----------



## Python Blue (Apr 24, 2013)

pukedshark said:


> Das right. After 6 years of making crap without anything solid, I finally got something to show for it.
> It aint much, only four songs, but hey, it's FREEEEEEEEE
> Here is a preview: https://soundcloud.com/acrylia/album-preview-machinations
> Full album will be released on my bandcamp on May 1st. I wouldn't bother going there before the time, as it appears blank.
> ...



Pretty good. Certainly a range of electronic genres. Though, I sense some uncleared drum samples and loops (i.e. Skulls Snaps' "Brand New Day", better known for its sampling in Rob Dougan's "Clubbed to Death").

EDIT: nevermind; it's the exact same rhythm, but it appears to be different drum recordings.


----------



## DMAN14 (Apr 24, 2013)

2nd song is my favorite. I'll swing by and download it when it comes out. Won't it technically be an EP if its for songs though (I guess it also depends on song length).


----------



## Demensa (Apr 24, 2013)

Sounds good! I'll give it a download and tell you what I think.

I'm liking the chord changes in the second song.


----------



## Kemmy (Apr 25, 2013)

Looks promising!


----------

